

Honduras moving forward with special economic zones - akiselev
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2013/06/breakthrough-with-honduran-charter-cities.html

======
sivers
For context, watch Paul Romer's two TED talks:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/paul_romer.html](http://www.ted.com/talks/paul_romer.html)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/paul_romer_the_world_s_first_charte...](http://www.ted.com/talks/paul_romer_the_world_s_first_charter_city.html)

